# Cure for deer-chasing beagles



## Dangler (Mar 24, 2000)

I've got a pair of beagles, one 8-year old and one 4, that decided this season to start scent-chasing deer, perhaps because there's so darn few rabbits around to hold their attention. The area we hunt is so thick that I can't tell if they're on a bunny or a deer until they get out to that 200 yard range or so when I expect them to start turning back, and then realize that they're still going straight away, so it must be a deer. By then, I can't catch them and the recovery begins, which leads to the usual panic once they get out of earshot.

What do you experts suggest? A shock collar? I'm tempted to buy tracking collars so that I can be sure of finding them, but I've never looked into purchasing them and don't really know where to look. My Cabela's catalog doesn't list them.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

You can get about $2000 for a decent deer recovery dog. Maybe you're using them for the wrong animal.
L & O


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Rob Mc Coy is a mod here and the resident Beagle guru. I'd PM Rob and follow his advice. He may be away hunting this weekend tho.

NB


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)




----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

I agree with coverdog, though you'll want to use it in a area where you can see.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Before you buy tracking collars, I would 1st buy shock collars. (Although I do agree tracking collars are a great idea).

The reason I would say to buy the shock collars 1st is because if I were you, I would want to correct the problem as soon as possible. With the tracking collars, you're only going to be chasing them around while they're having a hay day running deer.

This has been discussed before, and if you do a search you will find suggestions.

My suggestion is to get a good shock collar with AT LEAST a mile range. Tri-tronics is a brand I would recommend. I have the classic 70 and it does the job fine. Then go find deer.... it would be great to catch them crossing the road in front of you, that way there's no question as to what they're running. Let them run the deer 150 yards or so and then light 'em up with the collars untill they get back to you. (I wouldn't go easy on them, you want them to remember what happend last time they ran a deer when the next oppurtunity arrives) Load them up and try it again. It might take a few times since they have already gotten a taste of what a fast running deer chase can be like. The more times they run deer and get away with it, the harder it's going to be to break them. 

Before you go shocking them off deer it's important that they know to come to you when you shock them. Spend some time in the yard teaching them what the collar means.

Good luck - I know all to well how fun it is chasing beagles that are running deer.... :rant:  

P.S. - Often times if you look around you can find used collars for much cheaper than buying them brand new. If you want, I could check around for you.


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Call

JW Kennels at 989.643.5127

Jim or Mary will answer your questions(they are great people to talk to) about deer running beagles and give you info on help... that they can provide. 

Scotty.
Lake Orion.


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

coverdog said:


>


 I have a friend who breeds beagles and he swears by the collar. He uses the Trash Breaker.


----------



## browndog49735 (Jan 29, 2006)

a long time ago my grandpa used to put hounds in a barrel with a road killed deer and then shove it down the hill. 
that seemed to work for him,but if it didn't the 22 did.:yikes:


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Oldtimers always think two cents to the head is the best way to go, aka a 22 shell. However, I can't or wouldn't ever do that to any dog. I'd stick with the shock collar, beagles are head strong no doubt, but a tracking collar won't stop them from running deer. A shock collar will, not to mention shock collars are the cheaper route. Most good tracking collars plus locators will be quite pricey.


----------



## Dangler (Mar 24, 2000)

Thanks guys. Guess I'll be shopping for shock collars now. I already own several .22s, but I don't think I'll use that option.


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

Dangler, To see if it's deer scent they are really on try this. This is what I do for my pups. Get ahold of a deer tarsal gland & wrap it in wire & hang it on a hot fence. Don't let the dogs see ya do it. Let them run loose & don't go near the gland & see if they try to go after it. When they get a poke don't make a fuss over them -hopefully they may equate that smell with an electric shock.Bill Boatman sells mini electric fences & tarsal glands if you don't have any. A shock collar doesn't break every dog. I still know hounds that are still trashy after many "training" lessons. Some just can't be broke very easily. Good luck!


----------

